# Lt. Gen. Berger tapped to be new Commandant



## NFB19 (Mar 28, 2019)

Lt. Gen. David Berger Nominated as Next Marine Corps Commandant - USNI News

WASHINGTON, D.C. — A key architect of the Marine’s future fight in an era of great power competition was tapped Tuesday to be the next commandant of the Marine Corps, according to a Congressional notification.

Lt. Gen. David Berger, the current commander of Marine Corps Combat Development Command, is a career infantry officer with extensive Middle East and Western Pacific experience.

The nomination was first reported by _Military.com_.

Since taking over command of MCCDC in August, Berger has been refining Marine Corps’ emerging operational ideas, like the Expeditionary Advance Base Operations and Littoral Operations in a Contested Environment concepts, that hope to guide the service in future high-end conflict. In his role, he has also pushed a modernization agenda for the Marine Corps. “We can’t do the incremental change – we have to find new ways to operate, not just new ways of using the gear we have,” he said in September. Prior to his current assignment, Berger had led I Marine Expeditionary Force in California and U.S. Marine Corps Forces, Pacific since 2014. In 2012 he took command in Afghanistan as the commander of the 1st Marine Division in support of Operation Enduring Freedom. Then-Col. Berger also served in Iraq as the leader of Regimental Combat Team 8 in Fallujah.

Berger, a Tulane University graduate, commissioned in 1981 as an infantry officer. He also holds a graduate degree from Johns Hopkins University. “His personal awards include the Defense Superior Service Medal, Legion of Merit Medal, Defense Meritorious Service Medal, Meritorious Service Medal, Joint Service Commendation Medal, Navy and Marine Corps Commendation Medal, and Combat Action Ribbon,” according to a Wednesday release from the Marine Corps.
If confirmed by the Senate, Berger will replace Gen. Robert Neller who has served as the Marine Corps commandant since 2015.

_The following is the March 27, 2019 announcement from the Marine Corps on Lt. Gen. David Berger’s nomination._

President Trump Nominates Next Commandant of the Marine Corps

PENTAGON, Washington, D.C. — President Donald J. Trump has nominated Lt. Gen. David H. Berger to serve as the 38th commandant of the Marine Corps, Acting Secretary of Defense Patrick Shanahan announced today. This appointment is pending Senate confirmation. Lt. Gen. Berger is currently serving as Commanding General of Marine Corps Combat Development Command and Deputy Commandant for Combat Development and Integration. If confirmed Berger will relieve Gen. Robert B. Neller, who will retire following his relief and appointment ceremony after 44 years of service. Since his commissioning in 1981, LtGen. Berger has served in multiple prestigious assignments including Director of Operations for the Department of Plans, Policies, and Operations, Headquarters, U.S. Marine Corps; Commanding General, 1st Marine Division (Forward) in support of Operation ENDURING FREEDOM; Commanding General, I Marine Expeditionary Force; Commander, U.S. Marine Corps Forces, Pacific. He currently serves as the Commanding General, Marine Corps Combat Development Command, and the Deputy Commandant for Combat Development and Integration, Headquarters, U.S. Marine Corps. His personal awards include the Defense Superior Service Medal, Legion of Merit Medal, Defense Meritorious Service Medal, Meritorious Service Medal, Joint Service Commendation Medal, Navy and Marine Corps Commendation Medal, and Combat Action Ribbon


----------



## Gunz (Mar 29, 2019)

What about @Teufel Commandant of the Meme Corps? How many memes has this Berger guy posted?


----------

